# Lump between teeth?!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to make a vet appointment in the morning but was wondering if anyone has seen this before.

Vito has a lump growing between his bottom incisors and canine. Here is a picture: 










This pic from my cell makes his teeth look nasty yellow, but they aren't. But they are that crooked, I think he needs doggy braces. 

Anyway, it doesn't seem to bother him and is the same color as his gums. I do brush his teeth and he chews a lot. I wouldn't say his teeth are perfect, but they aren't bad. He hasn't had a dental before, but we were talking about doing it soon (he is turning 3 in a few days). 

Any idea what it could be?


----------



## hat trick (Jan 22, 2009)

It looks like it could be an epulis. It's a benign growth. My boy had one that we just kept an eye and then had it removed when he was under for a tooth cleaning.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

hat trick said:


> It looks like it could be an epulis. It's a benign growth. My boy had one that we just kept an eye and then had it removed when he was under for a tooth cleaning.



Thanks for the input! I hope it's no biggie.

Anybody else have any idea?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe an abscess?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

could something have gotten under his gum...like when you eat popcorn and that crappy shell gets stuck?

Is it hard or soft? and it does not look like a puncture or anything close? like he might have got a splinter or something?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Noey said:


> could something have gotten under his gum...like when you eat popcorn and that crappy shell gets stuck?
> 
> Is it hard or soft? and it does not look like a puncture or anything close? like he might have got a splinter or something?


It's more hard than soft, for sure. It also is completely attached to his gums. Definitely doesn't look like a puncture, but he is always chewing on and grabbing sticks.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has had the same looking bump on the top of his mouth behind his front teeth for years, it's never changed size or anything. Vets never said anything about it. I figure it was just from his bottom teeth (they're bent inwards) hitting his mouth in the top or something.

It has no effect on his eating or anything.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hat trick said:


> It looks like it could be an epulis. It's a benign growth. My boy had one that we just kept an eye and then had it removed when he was under for a tooth cleaning.


Our Beau had one of those as well, though the vet wasn't really sure until the pathology came back. He was about 11 or 12 at the time and he had it removed at his dental cleaning; however, it went down deep into the cavity and they ended up pulling a lower front tooth. He looked odd with his missing tooth, but was still able to eat.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It could be a small epulis as mentioned by another poster. If it is they can grow to be troublesome. My dog, Beau, had an epulis that surrounded 2 of his teeth. In order to remove it completely they had to remove both teeth and a portion of his maxilla (upper jaw). I hope it is just an irritated gum.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Buck had two growths that looked like tht removed, but neithr turned out to be cancer. But my vet just didn't want to chance it especially since buck had gotten old.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hat trick said:


> It looks like it could be an epulis. It's a benign growth. My boy had one that we just kept an eye and then had it removed when he was under for a tooth cleaning.


I agree, Teddi had one behind her front teeth on top. It was a non issue. WE had it removed and tested. BUT my vet said VERY clearly do not underestimate a lump in the mouth. Please have it looked at to be sure.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I agree, Teddi had one behind her front teeth on top. It was a non issue. WE had it removed and tested. BUT my vet said VERY clearly do not underestimate a lump in the mouth. Please have it looked at to be sure.


We have a vet appointment at 9:30 am tomorrow to get him looked at. I really don't want to mess with lumps in the mouth. Always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Epulis is the best thing it could be... then there other options not so good: acanthamotous epulis, squamous cell carcinoma, amelanotic melanoma and what one of my dogs had, plasmacytoma. With a golden retriever, it could be anything. The "bump" behind the front teeth is normal.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

The vet said it is probably inflammation, but we have to get it removed to find out. Poor Vito man.

He also has a lip fold pyoderma and really inflamed ears (though not infected).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Epulis is the best thing it could be... then there other options not so good: acanthamotous epulis, squamous cell carcinoma, amelanotic melanoma and what one of my dogs had, plasmacytoma. With a golden retriever, it could be anything. The "bump" behind the front teeth is normal.


Good to hear! Probably why the vet never mentioned anything about it when doing a mouth check!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck and hopefully it will be nothing major.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

maybe everything is related and he is having a reaction to something. I know Noah at one point had several pea sized bumps just appear on his nose -- just behind the black nose part. The vet/I watched them for a few days and gone...we have no clue what they were but the possibilities were endless. Hope he is ok and you get good results.


----------

